# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Nieuwhier

## Oma Ans

Ik ben Oma Ans en 7 x10 jaar.Heb enkele keinkinderen en tob met Parinson al verscheidene jaren daar bovenop nog een paar aandoeningen die ik lieverniet ga noemen dan wordt de lijst zo lang.Ik heb als hobbie foto bewerken en schilderen maar dat lukt niet meer zo best op dit moment.Hoop hier wat wjzer te worden.Nog een fijne dag avond en goede nacht allemaal.

----------

